

Ask HN: Methods for measuring objects to model in 3d? - cstanley

I want to model my 3DR Solo Drone to develop an accessory for it. I can model in Blender, but I&#x27;m unsure of a method to model it very precisely, especially the curved sides etc.<p>Are there any methods&#x2F;practices that I can follow to accurately model the drone in 3D, or is my best bet to take a ruler to it and go from there?
======
addisonleong
Hmmm. Interesting question, here. The 3DR Solo Drone isn't necessarily
massive, but it's certainly too large for a small, accurate 3D scanner. My
recommendation would be to take a two-step approach: obtain front, side, and
top views (a back view and bottom view may also be helpful) and do a rough
model from those references. After you've done that, you can take more exact
measurements and translate them to your model! Hopefully having a rough model
will make it so all you need to do is make fine adjustments.

